# Excel Makro



## Anbrix (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in ein Excel Feld z.b. die Formel "=3*4" eingegeben.
Wie kann ich dieses per Makro abrufen?
Wenn ich Tabelle1.cells(y, x).value benutze, bekomme ich den Wert 12 zurück. Möchte aber  "=3*4" haben.
Danke im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## alexanderthiel (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Anbrix ,

Du könntest in Deinem Makro für die Zelle statt " =3*4" " '=3*4" (rechts neben Return) schreiben, dann bleibt die Rechnung erhalten. Allerdings gilt die Zelle nicht mehr als Zahl.


----------

